# Noob question on CC mapping, Cubase 10 and Cremona Quartet.



## LinearZero (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all

I know this question has been asked many times in general but in the context of using cubase 10 and Cremona Quartet library in Kontakt (for those who have used it) I'm a little confused about the cc's in Cubase. When I try to replicate a natural sound for the violin I normally just alter the velocity in combination with either main volume (cc7) or modulation (cc1). Is there a cc that changes both instrument volume AND timbre for this library and libraries in general? I recently tried expression (cc11) for the library but I can't notice a difference between that and just altering velocity/modulation/main volume.

So is expression basically a combination of volume and timbre i.e the acoustic properties that give a VI it's "realism"? Or does it also depend on the library?

Edit: Cubase calls CC1 modulation, the Cremona Quartet library as well as others on forums call CC1 dynamics, so again this gets a little confusing.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 10, 2020)

In general, CC1 Mod will move through the dynamic layers. And CC11 is volume.
So riding the mod wheel will give you the dynamic range of a library.

Mr Henson has a video on this, esp around 4min mark


----------



## LinearZero (Dec 10, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> In general, CC1 Mod will move through the dynamic layers. And CC11 is volume.
> So riding the mod wheel will give you the dynamic range of a library.




cc11 (expressions) is just volume? But when I use either there is no difference I can hear, at least not when using the quartet library. I quickly created two samples one using cc1 and one using cc11 just going randomly from 0-127 and back. Unless I have terrible ears I can't pick up any difference they both sound like volume differences not timbre differences


----------

